# Topics > Smart things >  The Original Breathometer, breathalyzer, Burlingame, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Breathometer Inc.

"Breathometer-World's First Smartphone Breathalyzer" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Breathometer! The World's First Smartphone Breathalyzer! 

Published on Feb 27, 2013




> The World's First Smartphone Breathalyzer. Launching this Spring/Summer of 2013!

----------


## Airicist

Breathometer tutorial video
April 29, 2014




> How to properly use the Breathometer Breathalyzer. You can also email [email protected] for more instructions or questions!

----------

